# ISA Browns' point of lay



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey there,

I have 3 ISA Brown pullets aged 22.5 weeks, and none of them are laying yet. They have a large coop, get a few hours' free ranging time each day, and appear to be very healthy. They're fed layer pellets, have grit, and some treats each day (e.g. corn, leafy greens).

Should I be concerned that they're not yet laying? I heard ISA Browns are bred to lay at around 20 weeks, and should lay all year round. We're in Autumn but the weather is still pretty warm where we are.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First question, have you had them since they were little chicks? If not and you just got them laying can be delayed because of the move to a new home. 

If you've had them all along it's because the POL is an average and can vary amongst different birds. Are their combs turning red yet?

If the treats are in moderation they shouldn't be interfering at all.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I couldn't have said it better myself Robin  

Yep, what Robin said


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

I've raised them since they were 5 weeks, so shouldn't be stressed or anything.

I'm uploading a photo, I think their combs have been this colour for a while now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Nope, not ready to lay yet, sorry  the wattles appear to be starting to redden but the comb is far too pale yet. Soon, but not quite yet. I do see around the eyes is starting to redden also, that's a sign that she is close but that comb needs to catch up. It will turn almost blood red when she's ready.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of leg band is that? If it's a zip tie it needs to come off. Her legs are liable to thicken more and you don't want thing being so tight it can't be gotten off.


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh that's a great tip to keep in mind! I'll not worry about checking for eggs then multiple times a day until they have red combs! Haha. Cheers


----------



## Bobochick (Jan 7, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What kind of leg band is that? If it's a zip tie it needs to come off. Her legs are liable to thicken more and you don't want thing being so tight it can't be gotten off.


It is, I've been checking them to make sure they're still loose. Do you recommend a better type of leg band that lasts longer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you can use the zip ties. Just make them looser. I had one Silkie girl that was special to me, I put one on her that was very loose. That way she could never be sold by accident. She was still wearing it when I took it off her 12 years later.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I would say you can buy regular leg bands at any farm and feed store but they are pretty big for banty's, probably would just come off. But regular hens, they might be loose but shouldn't come off.

(I think I'm tired, it appears I'm talking in circles lol but I think you get my meaning, if not, say so and I'll rephrase)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Should we monitor you closely to make sure you don't start babbling?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

huh??  me? babble? nooooo I would NEVER babble, like that one time when someone *trails off into babble*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

By the time this virus stuff is over I think most of us are going to babbling.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Bobochick said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have 3 ISA Brown pullets aged 22.5 weeks, and none of them are laying yet. They have a large coop, get a few hours' free ranging time each day, and appear to be very healthy. They're fed layer pellets, have grit, and some treats each day (e.g. corn, leafy greens).
> 
> ...


What part of the world are you in if you're just in autumn?Are you supplementing any light?
My ISA's have always started at 15 1/2 - 19 weeks old.


----------



## ZDibi (Mar 26, 2020)

Give those girls a few more weeks/ months. Focus on their combs and once the combs are larger, they should hopefully start laying.


----------

